# 1st Leg o Lamb: Not Sure What to Do



## silverwolf636 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey all. I just purchased my first leg of lamb and I'm not sure quite what to do with it.  I've been doin a lot of searching on here but I just can't come to a conclusion.  Are there any good rubs for lamb or do I even want to use a rub? 
Any suggestions?



Thanks all, 

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## danielh (Mar 23, 2010)

I had somebody drop one off a a cook we did not long ago, and didnt know the 'ideal' way to cook it, so i just winged it..  Turned out fantastic although I still havent really researched what most people do with them..  I didnt 'rub' persay, just s&p.  Basted ALOT with a thin cooking dip I like to make.  Basically 2:1 apple juice to cider vinegar as a base, 1 whole onion of your choice and 1 head of garlic to a gal of cooking dip.  Chili powder, cracked black pepper, red pepper flakes, hint of cayenne & salt, and usually some of whatever rub I have mixed up that day to taste.  Simmer for 20min or so, and usually keep it warm through the smoking process (in the smoker if theres room, otherwise just sit in on the firebox in an aluminum pan).  Has a nice vinegar wang, still a touch sweet with the apple juice, and a little heat from the peppers..  If theres any left over, i just strain and fridge until the next cook.

Straight hickory smoke at 230* until 170 internal, rest for an hour, and thin slice.  It was even better the next day.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 23, 2010)

I did one a while back and it turned out awesome! Here is the post I made on it. 
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=88472

Just make sure you don't over cook it. Take it to around 145 150 max. Put some Herbes De Provence on there and it is just melt in your mouth. Or the usually salt, pepper, garlic/onion powder and rosemary are some good spices to apply to it. My cut was kind of strange so I cut it over a laid it out and rubbed it down with my spices then rolled it up and tied it shut. You are going to love this. There are several other posts on lamb as well if you want to look for other methods. Good luck. I can't wait to see the qview. Have you ever cooked or had lamb before? If not you are in for a treat.


----------



## chainsaw (Mar 23, 2010)

I love lamb but the wife does not, so i usually just do a couple chops for myself. I do know that rosemary is essential to lamb, as well as garlic. My brother in law from England told me that. What I like about the chops is they are good rare or medium well, unlike some beef cuts. One approach might be to put it on a rotissery and baste with butter, and the other ingredients until juices run clear. Lamb is truly delicious, especially if you are accustomed to other meats. There is something nice about basting a hunk of meat to perfection.


I look forward to your details!


----------



## chefrob (Mar 24, 2010)

i would treat it like this.........also i would debone it and tie it like in the thread listed. olive oil, garlic and rosemary/thyme are classic flavors for lamb.


----------



## speedtona (Mar 24, 2010)

You can cook it how ever you like.
De bone and marinate and then cook on char grill.Bloody yummo
Cook it on a spit:we do this regularly and its tuff to beat
Smoke it
Slow cook it in an oven bag with a bit of red wine,garlic and rosemary(falls of the bone)

Flavours that work well with Lamb are
Salt
Pepper
Garlic
Lemon
Rosemary 
and pretty much most of the Italian herbs

Over here in Australia we eat lamb pretty much every week,we eat it more than beef
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




http://www.australian-lamb.com/recipeslamb


----------



## dave from mesa (Mar 24, 2010)

I have one that I am putting on today. Made a wet rub of EVOO, s&p onion powder, Kaffa(sp?) spices (kind of Armenian/Geek spice, don't remember where we got it), dried rosemary and, maybe, too much chopped garlic.
Plan to smoke it at 225 with apple wood to about 135 then foil it and put in a cooler.
Will see how it turns out. Will post Q-view.

good luck


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 24, 2010)

I did one on the Rotisserie last summer and a couple weeks later did a 2nd one (YUMMY)… never tried it in the smoker though “rbranstner” smoked one looked pretty darn good though…


----------



## autoferret (Mar 24, 2010)

i found this digging around b/c i too have been wanting to do some lamb and just havn't dont it yet.  

http://www.recipehound.com/Recipes/3683.html


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 25, 2010)

Lamb is real good, you will like it however you chose to cook it, may I add try a mint sauce with it, we really like how it compliments the lamb.

Here is how we make it:

 1/4 cup      loosely packed mint leaves, finely chopped
1/4 cup      boiling water
2      tablespoons cider vinegar
2      tablespoons sugar
1/4      teaspoon salt
1/8      teaspoon pepper  

 Place mint      leaves in a small bowl. Stir in water, vinegar, sugar, salt and pepper      until sugar is dissolved. Cover and let steep for 20 minutes, then serve      immediately with lamb.


----------



## speedtona (Mar 25, 2010)

Woops I forgot about mint
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yes it goes great with lamb


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 25, 2010)

Now I have never smoked lamb but I will very soon. I have a couple of lamb legs in the freezer and Now I will really go get them out for this weekends smoke. Now I have always just used salt, pepper, garlic and rosemary on my leg of lamb and also for grilling the lamb chops too. I don't know about you but I'm gonna use the recipe from Rbanstner myself for my leg of lamb and smoke it to about 140°. So grab your lamb and our camera and I'll be seeing you here very soon.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 25, 2010)

Semi-boneless legs of lamb go on sale here tomorrow for $1.99lb
That kind of price I'm definitely going to pick a few up and try it out, never cooked lamb so we shall see...


----------



## speedtona (Mar 26, 2010)

man thats cheap,we are paying close to $8 or $9 dollars a Kg


----------



## speedtona (Mar 28, 2010)

I just done a small leg(Home grown and de boned)on the bbg.It was marinated over night in garlic,pepper,rosemary  and Italian dressing.Man was it good,1 of the best if not the best bit of lamb we have ever eaten


----------

